# Cut



## Lizhs3979 (Jan 12, 2021)

Picked up my 14 month old boy from daycare and he somehow got a laceration. Attaching pic. He is not putting weight on his leg. I'm not sure if it requires stitches....giving it the night to see if he will put pressure when walking. He's been sleeping. Called vet and unfortunately they have no staff due to covid. Any advice or words of wisdom?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Lizhs3979 said:


> Picked up my 14 month old boy from daycare and he somehow got a laceration. Attaching pic. He is not putting weight on his leg. I'm not sure if it requires stitches....giving it the night to see if he will put pressure when walking. He's been sleeping. Called vet and unfortunately they have no staff due to covid. Any advice or words of wisdom?


Looks like a Bite mark....possibly from another daycare dog. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can’t tell the total depth of the wound. It is deep enough for stitches, and needs to be thoroughly cleaned. If there is a chance this is a puncher from another dog, your dog needs to be started on antibiotics. Dog bites become infected very quickly. The non weight bearing is also a concern.
I use Vetericyn to clean wounds when they first happen, then have a vet take a look at them if needed.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Pretty sure it is a bite.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like a bite that will need medical attention and I'm very concerned that the pup isn't weight bearing especially as the bite is right by the knee (CCL). Probably more trauma than meets the eye. I'd be furious at the daycare and this is exactly why our dogs don't go to daycares, dog parks, etc


----------



## Lizhs3979 (Jan 12, 2021)

Update: went to animal hospital. Cleaned and appears to have an infection. He is putting weight on his leg now. On antibiotics and we will continue to monitor.
Thank you for your input everyone!


----------



## Lizhs3979 (Jan 12, 2021)

Okay....I'm not sure I like how this is looking. As I stated in my update, he is on antibiotics. I had to go to a different animal hospital bc my current vet is closed bc of a covid outbreak, so my confidence in this doctor I saw is not high. 
I am attaching new pics....do you think I should take him back to be seen again. He does seem to be a little more himself, more energy, so I guess that's a good sign. I'm sure it's going to take a while to heal bc of where it is. 
This is breaking my heart. I'm a first time dog owner, so doing my best to navigate through this and grateful for any feedback anyone can give. Also, the vet said I should watch the lump under the wound bc that's where the infection is. Has anyone had a similar situation.... curious how long it may take for this to resolve itself on antibiotics. Thank you!!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

They will not stitch up an actively infected deep wound. They will clean it out and let it heal with wound care. If it is large enough and they need to close it, they will put a drain in. Otherwise keep flushing the wound with an antimicrobial solution designed for wound care. There are also hydro-gel would care products out there that can really help the healing process by keeping the would moist and protected.

Wishing for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Kai (Nov 25, 2021)

Lizhs3979 said:


> Picked up my 14 month old boy from daycare and he somehow got a laceration. Attaching pic. He is not putting weight on his leg. I'm not sure if it requires stitches....giving it the night to see if he will put pressure when walking. He's been sleeping. Called vet and unfortunately they have no staff due to covid. Any advice or words of wisdom?


Yeah, like another stated in thread v response, that looks like a bite. There are two scratch marks above the cut (in the shaved down pic). I'd review your dog daycare standards, there may be an aggressive dog at play. 

That does need a stitch or organic sealant until stitched. 

Please get well pup.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I disagree with the previous poster on stitches. I think keeping the cut open is probably the safest at this point

If he is on antibiotics and he is no longer limping, I'd stop worrying. Cut looks like it is healing to me


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

organicthoughts said:


> I disagree with the previous poster on stitches. I think keeping the cut open is probably the safest at this point
> 
> If he is on antibiotics and he is no longer limping, I'd stop worrying. Cut looks like it is healing to me


2x infection needs to be able to drain as it heals, and not be sealed in.


----------

